# Black Snapper



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Haven't fished for them in a couple of decades, where are some good spots for coaxing the finicky feeders into my cooler? I used to do OK at the old wooden pier w/live sea crickets.

Rick


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

shootnstarz said:


> Haven't fished for them in a couple of decades, where are some good spots for coaxing the finicky feeders into my cooler? I used to do OK at the old wooden pier w/live sea crickets.
> 
> Rick


Dang near and bridge, piling, rock pile or jetty in the bay. A live shrimp on a Carolina rig or dropper rig and you're in business.


----------

